# What color would you classify my 5 month old puppy as?



## ShawnJacobs (Feb 20, 2018)

Her mother was all black and her father was liver and tan.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I'd call her black and cream. Here's the black and cream Shiloh shepherd I used to own for comparison.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hard to tell tan versus cream in the photos (at least for me) , but yeah, black and one of the two, tan or cream, for sure. Pretty dog!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Black and tan. I almost want to say bi-color since she still has the toe penciling, but that may fade as she matures more and she seems to have quite a bit of tan starting to move up her legs. She will probably stay dark, though.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Red/tan/brown/cream and even 'silver' is all the same color. Just varying amounts of pigmentation. She looks like a blanket pattern black and tan to me.


----------

